# Hyenas...



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

You know who you are. Back off!!!







I am getting a small!!!


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

shhhhhhhhhhh :LOL

Laura


----------



## chloesmom (Apr 5, 2004)

who?what?where?

come on! I won't tell!


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

I dont know who is stocking..... but you are only making it harder on yourself by posting cryptic messages LOL why post at all?


----------



## MiaPia (Aug 28, 2003)

Well, I like to spread the love, so I'll spill. Please don't come running after me with bats! :LOL
I believe they are talking about the MM stocking at some point today.


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Because I don't stand a chance anyway.








:
Its not like its a big secret. Everyone who cares is on the yahoo group and everyone on the yahoo group knows. I'm not being elitist or anything.


----------



## chloesmom (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh that? I knew about that!


----------



## WithHannahsHeart (Apr 22, 2003)

This is very silly, and certainly no fun for the rest of us. What's the point?


----------



## Justthebasics (Mar 15, 2004)

I would love a MM soaker, but every time I've tried "stalking" her store I end up losing out and it just puts me in a bad mood the rest of the day!! I keep telling myself "Just stay away...It can't be worth it!" LOL


----------



## thefeasetree (Mar 9, 2003)

33 shoppers!









You do NOT need a MM soaker. You do NOT need a MM soaker. You do not need a MM soaker. You do not need a MM soaker. You do not need a MM soaker. You do not need a MM soaker. You do not need a MM soaker. You do not need a MM soaker. You do not need a MM soaker. You do not need a MM soaker. You do not need a MM soaker. You do not need a MM soaker. You do not need a MM soaker. You do not need a MM soaker. You do not need a MM soaker. You do not need a MM soaker. You do not need a MM soaker. You do not need a MM soaker. You do not need a MM soaker. You do not need a MM soaker. You do not need a MM soaker. You do not need a MM soaker. You do not need a MM soaker. You do not need a MM soaker. You do not need a MM soaker. You do not need a MM soaker. You do not need a MM soaker. You do not need a MM soaker. You do not need a MM soaker. You do not need a MM soaker.


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Quote:

What's the point?
Well, its fun for those of us who are stalking. Just don't read it if you don't want to play.


----------



## thefeasetree (Mar 9, 2003)

late morning is getting late. :LOL Is she on Eastern, Central, or Pacific?


----------



## bokchoy (Jan 4, 2003)

Since Mosaic Moon is not listed in the Yahoo Groups directory, here is the direct link:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/mosaicmoon/


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

ITA w/chemigogo. What if people aren't on the Yahoo group? It's kinda rude to post like it's some secret club.


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Quote:

Is she on Eastern, Central, or Pacific?
I was gonna ask that too. :LOL Don't forget mountain time though.


----------



## thefeasetree (Mar 9, 2003)

40 shoppers. I see my chances dwindling before my very eyes. A boy one, in any size. I'll take any size!! I want one. I even have paypal waiting. Surely, not all of you want one. If I keep posting, I'm sure to lose out.







:

I think it's fun! Do you mean that there's no point because you're not stalking or b/c others might not know what we're doing?

Mosaic Moon is stalking. There. Does that help? I might post back with a link.














: to be continued. . .


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

No one is being "secret" here. I was posting this thread to other members of the Yahoo group who might be stalking. I see posts all the time for AIO users or pocket users...I don't use AIOs or pockets so maybe we shouldn't talk about those 'cause I might feel left out. Everyone knows who it is now so we are all equal and stuff...can everyone be happy now?


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

Watch out before they are ore gon!

ETA: Actually, I'm not sure now, they moved not too long ago.


----------



## thefeasetree (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh, yeah. Mountain time.


----------



## GiraffeLovin'Mama (Feb 11, 2003)

LOL...I've been camped out since last night in the store


----------



## MiaPia (Aug 28, 2003)

So does anyone know what time zone she is in?


----------



## Justthebasics (Mar 15, 2004)

Can I ask how her sizing works? I've never owned a MM and was wondering if it is all based on measurements or is it Small, Medium, Large??? It kind of looks like a mix of the two.


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

holy cow - 46 and counting!!! geez o' pete. I'm going to try for one, and I use that phrase loosely. DS is asleep, so htat has to be a good sign....fingers crossed.


----------



## GiraffeLovin'Mama (Feb 11, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by MiaPia_
*So does anyone know what time zone she is in?*
pacific


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by 2much2luv_
*No one is being "secret" here. I was posting this thread to other members of the Yahoo group who might be stalking. I see posts all the time for AIO users or pocket users...I don't use AIOs or pockets so maybe we shouldn't talk about those 'cause I might feel left out. Everyone knows who it is now so we are all equal and stuff...can everyone be happy now?*
I'm happy. I was just saying for those that might be interested in a MM (which I don't happen to be at the moment...mainly b/c I have no Paypal) it would help if they had a link...especially if they don't subscribe the Yahoo group. Stalk away!


----------



## chloesmom (Apr 5, 2004)

Well if you are all waiting for pacific time you may still be waiting for a while. It's only 8:45 here. That's no where close to "late morning."


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Since last night!?!? :LOL Let's all step back and let GiraffeLovin'Mama get one...with that kind of devotion...:LOL


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

I am just watching, not stalking, so that's one less to worry about! :LOL


----------



## chloesmom (Apr 5, 2004)

Wouldn't it be funny if this thread was actually started to throw everybody off while someplace else was stocking?


----------



## thefeasetree (Mar 9, 2003)

Quote:

Well if you are all waiting for pacific time you may still be waiting for a while. It's only 8:45 here.
yeah. . . bummer. It could be another 2-3 hours! Well. . .I'm off ladies. But I'll be back.


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

Quote:

_Originally posted by chloesmom_
*Wouldn't it be funny if this thread was actually started to throw everybody off while someplace else was stocking?







*
well arent we just the evil little mama today? :LOL


----------



## chloesmom (Apr 5, 2004)

:


----------



## MiaPia (Aug 28, 2003)

Well, I'm about to take myself out of the race here! I gave myself till 11 AM CT (not knowing she was Pacicifc!) and now I need to go spend some time with the kiddos! They've been patiently waiting - well, DD was nak and DS was coloring - but it's time to tear myself away.....
*sigh*


----------



## GiraffeLovin'Mama (Feb 11, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by 2much2luv_
*Since last night!?!? :LOL Let's all step back and let GiraffeLovin'Mama get one...with that kind of devotion...:LOL*
Well, we have a cable modem so I opened the browser last night and left it there. So, technically I'm "camped out" but I haven't actually been sitting at the pc last night.

Although I could have been . Maggie has been a bear between being sick and her fall last night, so we've had next to no sleep


----------



## GiraffeLovin'Mama (Feb 11, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by mthomas_
*well arent we just the evil little mama today? :LOL*
I'm stalking one other store and I'll lyk if they stock.... :LOL


----------



## chloesmom (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:

I'm stalking one other store and I'll lyk if they stock....

me too


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by GiraffeLovin'Mama_
*Although I could have been . Maggie has been a bear between being sick and her fall last night, so we've had next to no sleep







*








What fall?


----------



## GiraffeLovin'Mama (Feb 11, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by JennInSeattle_
*







What fall?*
She's been running a 103 fever on and off since Friday and wea feeling better for a bit yesterday evening so she decided to jump on the sofa







: and proceeded to flip over the side. Scared the crap outta me. She has a bruise next to her eye and her tooth went thru her lip. She's had a fat lip before but this one is the worse. It went thru the inside of her lip and out the other side just below her lip








Poor baby.


----------



## chloesmom (Apr 5, 2004)

Ohhhh, poor baby! I hope it doesn't hurt too much!


----------



## luvmykidz (Feb 19, 2004)

My 6yo DS knows that I am waiting for the MM stocking- he thinks it's funny- I told him it is kind of like a race!

Anyway- I ran to the bathroom and he yells to me "Mommy come quick- you got the email saying she is stocking RIGHT NOW!" So I come running from the bathroom holding my pants up, fumbling for the refresh button, and my son is sitting there cracking up!!!







I totally fell for it...

And the really sad thing - he can't even read yet!!! Right "the email says"... I need to stop this insanity at once!!!


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Ouch!







That sounds so painful!


----------



## bwylde (Feb 19, 2004)

I CANNOT afford one, but I'm still stalking anyway. It's kind of exciting and if I accidently buy one (is there a sneaky smilie?) I'll just tell DH it was my evil twin







: , But really, what are my chances on mega-slow dial up with around 50 others (at the moment) stalking?


----------



## fluffernutter (Dec 8, 2002)

:LOL That's a funny story, luvmykidz. :LOL


----------



## fluffernutter (Dec 8, 2002)

BTW...how does one go about stalking? I've never done it before. Do you just sit and refresh? Is it more complex than that? I'm not in the market for a soaker right now, NO PayPal. Just curious.


----------



## chloesmom (Apr 5, 2004)

: luvmykidz


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

WHY NOW WHY NOW WHY NOW WHY NOW!!!!! I want some soaker pants, but I have no money WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

who else is stocking? You don't have to worry bout me, as I am in a straight jacket chained to the wagon guarded by Fluffy the Harry Potter dog







:


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

55







: Why do I even humor myself.







:


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Quote:

You don't have to worry bout me, as I am in a straight jacket chained to the wagon guarded by Fluffy the Harry Potter dog








:


----------



## GiraffeLovin'Mama (Feb 11, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by luvmykidz_
*My 6yo DS knows that I am waiting for the MM stocking- he thinks it's funny- I told him it is kind of like a race!

Anyway- I ran to the bathroom and he yells to me "Mommy come quick- you got the email saying she is stocking RIGHT NOW!" So I come running from the bathroom holding my pants up, fumbling for the refresh button, and my son is sitting there cracking up!!!







I totally fell for it...

And the really sad thing - he can't even read yet!!! Right "the email says"... I need to stop this insanity at once!!!*

:LOL


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

I seriously gotta go for a bit. Have fun and get me something small and girlish.


----------



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

Because no one else is being nice....link

MOSAIC MOON

Have fun hyena's









oh and *go Morwenna go!*


----------



## fluffernutter (Dec 8, 2002)

Since that last link didn't work.









Mosaic Moon!


----------



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by ReesesMomma_
*Since that last link didn't work.









Mosaic Moon!*
mmm works for me?


----------



## fluffernutter (Dec 8, 2002)

Odd. When I clicked on it it says "Page cannot be displayed". I did the same thing when I clicked through from google. And when I typed out the address in the address bar. Hmmm....


----------



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

This is funny.

What is even funnier, is that I have $190 sitting in my paypal, and no urge to go and participate in the MM Stalking!


----------



## GiraffeLovin'Mama (Feb 11, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by nym_
*This is funny.

What is even funnier, is that I have $190 sitting in my paypal, and no urge to go and participate in the MM Stalking!*
I'd be more than happy to spend some for you :LOL


----------



## luvmykidz (Feb 19, 2004)

So anyone got the dish on anything else exciting happening in the next few days? Anything anyone is willing to share?!









I missed all the good stuff in the last week- these darn kids actually need to go places like school and practice-humph... If it were up to me we'd all be in pjs at home stalking, all the time!:LOL

Come on girls- share the fluffy







- a girl needs to shop, ya know?!


----------



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by GiraffeLovin'Mama_
*I'd be more than happy to spend some for you :LOL*
Heh







I figured I get a few offers!


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Okay I got up early and am just sitting here waiting...


----------



## fluffernutter (Dec 8, 2002)

It's almost lunch time.


----------



## Debsy (Feb 23, 2004)

:LOL All you ladies crack me up!!


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by ReesesMomma_
*It's almost lunch time.







*
I missed lunch - the cafeteria already closed.









Looks like the vending machine for me...


----------



## fluffernutter (Dec 8, 2002)

I can wait until later, but the kid needs to eat.







Good thing the computer is near the kitchen. :LOL


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

I am hanging out in the TP while waiting...that is not a good place for me to be.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

This is quite unrewarding.... DS is trying to help by attacking the laptop's keyboard as we lounge on the bed trying to get him to nurse to sleep while I keep the screen for MM and VB open!


----------



## jfrank411 (Oct 6, 2003)

hmmm. . . 64 shoppers online. . . 5 soakers available . . . and an unhappy teething baby = my chances don't look good


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

just got back home - did i miss it?


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by mthomas_
*just got back home - did i miss it?*
nope!


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

No, but something is happening soon.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Good luck everyone!

I LOVE LOVE LOVE my MM soaker. It rocks.

Have fun!


----------



## hallesmom (Oct 27, 2003)

anyone???


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

I just see one.... is more coming?


----------



## Nada (Oct 27, 2003)

76 shoppers


----------



## NCHIN (Feb 19, 2004)

Strange! Mine only shows 37 shoppers.

Grapefruit is up.

Nancy


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

oooo... pretty...


----------



## MiaPia (Aug 28, 2003)

The site locked up for me.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Darn me for not having a little girl to put in that grapefruit....


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

That is really pretty. Am I dumb though? I thought she was stocking nb/sm??? AHHHHH!!!!







:


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

It locked up for me too!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

me too


----------



## thefeasetree (Mar 9, 2003)

i refreshed and that was that. it's hanging. . . .


----------



## IslandMamma (Jun 12, 2003)

Uh-oh. Did we kill another site?


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

did we break her site - whoopsie


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

seems like it's dead.


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Yep, we crashed her site... Nice..


----------



## chloesmom (Apr 5, 2004)

It locked up for me too! Good thing I was just window shopping this time around. That grapefruit was very pretty though!


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

I'm so embarrassed.


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

I think she should call it a day and just put each of them up on ebay, then all 75 of us will get our chance and no one will kill her site.


----------



## fluffernutter (Dec 8, 2002)

Nooooo! I think I got one in my cart too. Not sure if it's still there now though.


----------



## NCHIN (Feb 19, 2004)

Now I am stuck too! Looks like we broke another Cart.

Nancy


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

Bad hyenas!


----------



## fluffernutter (Dec 8, 2002)

Quote:

Looks like we broke another Cart.
Does this happen often?


----------



## IslandMamma (Jun 12, 2003)

NOW I understand why Lori Fuzmama e-bays her stuff.....


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

often at www.fluffymail.com


----------



## Nada (Oct 27, 2003)




----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

Oh girls...this is not good! I think probably everyone put that one in their cart and it died!









Laura


----------



## fluffernutter (Dec 8, 2002)

I feel bad now.


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Quote:

_Originally posted by JennInSeattle_
*I think she should call it a day and just put each of them up on ebay, then all 75 of us will get our chance and no one will kill her site.*
ITA ~ then those who REALLY want one, get one. Not just those with fast fingers. :LOL


----------



## Justthebasics (Mar 15, 2004)

I agree! I hope she puts it all up on Ebay. Personally, I'd rather pay twice the price and not have to sit in front of my computer wasting half my day! Bad Mommy...I'm off to play with my babies.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

So is everyone still trying to get in or just giving up? This sucks


----------



## luvmykidz (Feb 19, 2004)

ARRGGHH! That totally stinks! DS is supposed to be at school right now- but I made him late trying to get one...







BAD mommy!!!
Do you think we will get a yahoo group notification about what she'll do?


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

So, what happens when sites crash...do the WAHMs have to get the site fixed? Do they just try to open again another day and hope the hyenas don't crash them again...?


----------



## NCHIN (Feb 19, 2004)

The cart I was referring to was Fluffymail.com

I totally agree! She should just Ebay them.

I sat here and wasted the whole morning too! I have not even had a drink or breakfast yet. My DH would wring my neck if he knew. I guess I shall go and eat now.

Nancy


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:

DS is supposed to be at school right now- but I made him late trying to get one...








: How are you going to explain that to the school?







:


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)




----------



## GiraffeLovin'Mama (Feb 11, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Lucysmama_
*So, what happens when sites crash...do the WAHMs have to get the site fixed? Do they just try to open again another day and hope the hyenas don't crash them again...?*
I don't know if it resolves itself when its no longer overloaded or if they have to reset their shop or what


----------



## fluffernutter (Dec 8, 2002)

I hope it's not a lot of work to fix. I feel really bad.


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

I like the store set up. I like ebay too, but with a store and a set price it is afordable to anyone. She should maybe do some of each...people with money can fight on ebay and the rest of us can crash her site. :LOL


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Well I personally hate when they get ebayed because I can not afford them when they go so high.


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Morwenna, if you're reading this.. I just want you to know how much you're loved! I know you've worked hard on all of these soakers and to have your cart crash, site down and be pregnant with morning sickness must be especially difficult!

I just want you to know how much you're loved and appreciated! We are all willing to be patient for however long you need us to!


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

Yeah! and we feel really bad!


----------



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

Generally the site will come back up when the server isn't over-loaded, but it won't come up with everyone still there refreshing.

I remember the fluffymail cart, I broke it...I am very sorry...LOL okay it wasn't JUST me, but looking up the IP's I had the most clicks LMAO...that was embarassing LOL

Anyway WAHMshoppes is where MM has her site, and she needs to upgrade to deal with the hyena's







I think e-bay is good and bad, I mean some people can't afford $125 for one soaker and fast fingers is how they get things, but then again some people don't mind paying more. Maybe she should do e-bay with a BIN?


----------



## GiraffeLovin'Mama (Feb 11, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by allformyboys_
*
I remember the fluffymail cart, I broke it...I am very sorry...LOL okay it wasn't JUST me, but looking up the IP's I had the most clicks LMAO...that was embarassing LOL

*
I probably broke hers then......lol
Sorry Morwenna


----------



## chloesmom (Apr 5, 2004)

ooooh yeah! Ebay with a BIN!:LOL


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

What pretty greens...who's gettin' them???


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

I never even got to see the greens


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Oh, and I agree with Jenn, we love you Morwenna and sorry about your site.







:


----------



## bwylde (Feb 19, 2004)

I caught a glimpse of the grapefruit...talk about







. I think that a little look will be all I'm getting today :LOL


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

GRR.. I had the Meadow in my cart but I forgot I'm a new customer and by the time I signed in it was gone.
















Who got it?


----------



## chellemarie (Jan 17, 2003)

I must say, I'm having a ball watch these already spoken-for covers pop up on my screen. :LOL


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

All right, who just stole the Meadow from my cart?!?!?!


----------



## SpiralWoman (Jul 2, 2002)

WOW! what a phenomenon! Well, I bet it was funner to read than participate in, but thanks for starting this thread. I enjoyed a couple laughs.

Quote:

Wouldn't it be funny if this thread was actually started to throw everybody off while someplace else was stocking?
Not *at* you, *with* you! I'm sorry for everyone who got frustrated!

Here's my 2cents: she should Ebay them bcz if 76 people want a crack at 5 soakers, they are surely worth a lot more than what she's asking. Now obviously, I'll never have one if she does that, but I'm also never gonna have one with my little old dial-up. (Plus none of us are going to get one if we keep crashing her site.)

SO, it is good for Morwenna to sell her stuff for what it is worth, on Ebay. Then the other 71 of us who need to be more frugal (or who just lose the auction) can go find another momma who is making awesome soakers & get one from her, then she'll be able to help support her family & stay at home too!

It's all good!









Except for those of you who spent the morning at the computer


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Lucysmama - looks like a few of us had it in our cart!


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

I checked out with the Grapefruit but have not gotten a confirmation yet.It's not for me obviously , it's for someone who needs to empty their pm box.


----------



## GiraffeLovin'Mama (Feb 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2much2luv_
> *What pretty greens...who's gettin' them???* [/QUOTE
> 
> I tried for the med/lg but it moved slow, even with a cable modem and we missed it
> ...


----------



## GiraffeLovin'Mama (Feb 11, 2003)

I've given myself a headache now







:


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

i tried for the purples...oh well. it was pretty tho. i guess i'll just wait for bridgett to open back up for custom orders


----------



## MiaPia (Aug 28, 2003)

OH - the purples was gorgeous!


----------



## jfrank411 (Oct 6, 2003)

I was emailed an invoice, does that mean I got one?? OMG!! Please let it be true!! This would be my first soaker ever!!


----------



## chellemarie (Jan 17, 2003)

My PM box has lots of space.


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by MissSugarKane_
*I checked out with the Grapefruit but have not gotten a confirmation yet.It's not for me obviously , it's for someone who needs to empty their pm box.*
Well mine was full (what's knew, right?) so maybe it's for me?? Hey a girl can hope (and hope hard)! :LOL

Everyone else with full pm boxes hurry and empty it in case Jamie snagged it for you!


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

if you checked out with one and got a confirmation does that usually mean you got it ? I know someone who did get confirmation for the grapefruit..... LOL

:LOL wasnt me tho.....


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by jfrank411_
*I was emailed an invoice, does that mean I got one?? OMG!! Please let it be true!! This would be my first soaker ever!!*
She said you'll have to wait to get a personal email confirmation not the one generated by the cart..


----------



## chloesmom (Apr 5, 2004)

I think if you were emailed an invoice that does mean you got one. Which one did ya get? Huh? huh? Share the joy!


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Greens , Purples? How are you guys seeing these? After the first soaker went up I have never been able to get back in


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by jfrank411_
*I was emailed an invoice, does that mean I got one?? OMG!! Please let it be true!! This would be my first soaker ever!!*
I think you need to wait for an personal invoice from her, not the site invoice since the cart oversells. She doesn't want payment until she confirms personally.









Good luck!

Laura


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

Who got the rainbow one? I had it in my cart, and it crashed again...







:


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by MissSugarKane_
*Greens , Purples? How are you guys seeing these? After the first soaker went up I have never been able to get back in







*
I haven't been able to get back in either Jamie and I have DSL!


----------



## chellemarie (Jan 17, 2003)

My coworker doesn't get all the fuss. She said, "that's the ugliest thing I've ever seen."

I think she's evil. I'm checking her for horns.


----------



## GiraffeLovin'Mama (Feb 11, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Lucysmama_
*Who got the rainbow one? I had it in my cart, and it crashed again...







:*
don't know, I had it and crashed too


----------



## chellemarie (Jan 17, 2003)

I never even saw the rainbow. Sigh.


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

THose were so pretty. That purple was great.
For some reason I though she was doing nb/sm today.







stalking all morning for nothing.







:
They were beautiful though. I think I'd roll over for that purple.


----------



## IslandMamma (Jun 12, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Lucysmama_
*Who got the rainbow one? I had it in my cart, and it crashed again...







:*
RAINBOW!!!!??????!!!!!!!

Oh, I feel faint now.


----------



## fluffernutter (Dec 8, 2002)

Quote:

Greens , Purples? How are you guys seeing these? After the first soaker went up I have never been able to get back in
Me too!


----------



## mumtologan (Apr 18, 2004)

OMG...I think I got the purple one. I got the generated confermation email?? I hope!! This is my FIRST ever stocking too!


----------



## MiaPia (Aug 28, 2003)

I haven't been able to get back in since the purple - I have DSL too.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Okay I did get the grapefriut so D empty your mailbox girl.I am so







that I didn't get a crack at one for me or even get to SEE them.


----------



## jfrank411 (Oct 6, 2003)

I *might* have gotten the Forrest one, but I'm still waiting for a personal confirmation email before paying. *crossing fingers*


----------



## SpiralWoman (Jul 2, 2002)

well, I hope she leaves them listed for a few days anyway. I do so like to gawk!


----------



## fluffernutter (Dec 8, 2002)

*You have to wait until you a get an email from her personally, if you don't get that then you didn't get one!*


----------



## fluffernutter (Dec 8, 2002)

Okay, I can finally get back in. It's sooooo slooooow though.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

i'm feeling nice... i put rainbow back...


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

The rainbow the rainbow.







That's even better than the purple. It gets one more


----------



## mom2jack (Apr 19, 2003)

I finally got back in and they're all gone


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

i'd step over my own mother for that purple one...


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:

I finally got back in and they're all gone
Same here. I don't get how some were able to get in during all this.Off to pout....


----------



## IslandMamma (Jun 12, 2003)

Wow, it's fun to see how beautiful they are.

I think ultimately the meadow was my favorite...


----------



## bwylde (Feb 19, 2004)

I can finally see them and they're all gorgeous!! *drool drool* It's amazing how just looking at them can make you happy. I can only imagine how having one would make you feel


----------



## fluffernutter (Dec 8, 2002)

I don't know if I can go through all this again! What a stressful morning. :LOL Is it always like this for you hyenas?


----------



## Joannect (Jan 19, 2004)

WAHHHH! I wanted the Blue one and it was the forst one to go! It was gorgeous and my poor babe's buns don't own a soaker yet























I feel like a bad mama for not acting quick enough!


----------



## jfrank411 (Oct 6, 2003)

I'm on cloud 9!
















I GOT ONE! I GOT ONE! I GOT ONE!









I got my personal email confirmation from Morwenna and I got the Forest one. DH is gonna freak when he sees what I spent


----------



## SpiralWoman (Jul 2, 2002)

i think the meadow & the rainbow are my favoriets! be sure to come show off when you get them, mamas!


----------



## Nada (Oct 27, 2003)

OK, I got the rainbow one I think. I got the confirmation email... NOT yet from Morwenna but we shall see :LOL

If someone wants to trade it for the Forest or Meadow, I'd be ok with that - or else, no biggie, I'll just keep it for me.









Nada


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

I got one too! It's not the one I wanted though - it's too small!








I'm not sure how that happened, in the frenzy I must have clicked on the wrong one.

I got the Rainbow, but I need a bigger one. Anyone want to trade?


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

which one? if it's purple...


----------



## GiraffeLovin'Mama (Feb 11, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Nada_
*OK, I got the rainbow one I think. I got the confirmation email... NOT yet from Morwenna but we shall see :LOL

If someone wants to trade it for the Forest or Meadow, I'd be ok with that - or else, no biggie, I'll just keep it for me.









Nada*
Morwenna just emailed me and the rainbow one "sold" to 3 different people


----------



## GiraffeLovin'Mama (Feb 11, 2003)

I'll pay a premium for the med/large meadow


----------



## Nada (Oct 27, 2003)

I was order 86...


----------



## Nada (Oct 27, 2003)

Nope, not me









Nada


----------



## kofduke (Dec 24, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by jfrank411_
*I'm on cloud 9!
















I GOT ONE! I GOT ONE! I GOT ONE!









I got my personal email confirmation from Morwenna and I got the Forest one. DH is gonna freak when he sees what I spent







*
Oh, it's so beautiful! I only stopped by to look, but that meadow is just gorgeous!


----------



## bwylde (Feb 19, 2004)

I was just thinking, if you have to sign up/register before you order, is there any way you can do that before something like this comes up? If not, there may be no hope for some of us


----------



## bc1995 (Mar 22, 2004)

I was one of the three people the rainbow one 'sold' to. Sadly, I was not the first of those three.







It would of been beautiful on my little boys bum.


----------



## jfrank411 (Oct 6, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by bwylde_
*I was just thinking, if you have to sign up/register before you order, is there any way you can do that before something like this comes up? If not, there may be no hope for some of us







*
Carla, I went to the site earlier today, put something that was instock in my cart, then went to the cart and set up my account, but then cancelled my order. I'm not sure if that's very nice to do, but that's the only way I know how.


----------



## Nada (Oct 27, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by GiraffeLovin'Mama_
*Morwenna just emailed me and the rainbow one "sold" to 3 different people*
So you got it?


----------



## MiaPia (Aug 28, 2003)

I got the meadow! I'm on Cloud 9! Yay me!

Now...how to explain the purchase to DH.....


----------



## bwylde (Feb 19, 2004)

Ahh, smooth move! I'll do it some other day as I know there wont' be anything for a while.


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

*Mia* Are you sure you don't want the Rainbow one, it's really purty!


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Quote:

i'd step over my own mother for that purple one...








:


----------



## GiraffeLovin'Mama (Feb 11, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Nada_
*So you got it?*
Heck no, t'wasn't me


----------



## GiraffeLovin'Mama (Feb 11, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by MiaPia_
*







I got the meadow! I'm on Cloud 9! Yay me!

Now...how to explain the purchase to DH.....*
If the explanation doesn't go over and you need to get rid of it, please let ME know first


----------



## Nada (Oct 27, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by cj'smommy_
*Mia Are you sure you don't want the Rainbow one, it's really purty!







*
So you got it Amy?

Nada


----------



## dr.j (May 14, 2003)

[My coworker doesn't get all the fuss. She said, "that's the ugliest thing I've ever seen."

I think she's evil. I'm checking her for horns.]
:LOL

I can't believe I just read through this entire thread, but I couldn't stop. Was it Luv2 who ran out of the bathroom? I loved that story!
Too bad I was at DS' well check up and couldn't watch this stocking. I watched the Fluffymail one, and it was really fun.
I've decided maybe I'm more of a hyena watcher than a real hyena.
Anyone else stalk







s, or am I the only one?


----------



## Pokey (Dec 29, 2002)

I was so sure I had gotten that grapefruit soaker since I had gotten a confirmation before the site went down...but nope. Oh well, it was fun trying and maybe I'll be a little faster next time.


----------



## chellemarie (Jan 17, 2003)

dr.j - when I can, I watch the hyena madness. I don't use wool (my mom is allergic), or any of the other hyena goodies. I feel bad for the ones who lose out, but it's fun to watch.


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

I need an xlarge and she did not have any so I did not bother sitting over there today.







They are some gorgeous hey.


----------



## Aaudreysmom (Aug 20, 2003)

I have no idea what you ladies are doing but I am strangle drawn to it. (whatever it is) I will have to do some resarch here and find out.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Aaudreysmom_
*I have no idea what you ladies are doing but I am strangle drawn to it. (whatever it is) I will have to do some resarch here and find out.*
sniff... sniff... I smell a baby hyena...


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

ohh good I missed it, anyway I wanted pants and it didnt look like she stocked any of those.


----------



## Pokey (Dec 29, 2002)

Quote:

sniff... sniff... I smell a baby hyena...
:LOL


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Quote:

sniff... sniff... I smell a baby hyena...








: Me too.


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

So who DID get the rainbow soaker???









This was my first stocking stalking. I'm a failure!


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

OOOOO maybe we should start a thread on first stalkings. I did WONDERFUL on my first stocking stalk, MUAHAHAHAhA


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

I got the Rainbow, but the kicker is (please don't







me!) is that I wasn't even trying for that one. I'm almost positive it will be too small. How it ended up in my cart is beyond me, I don't remember clicking on that one - I'm not complaining though!


----------



## chloesmom (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:

I'm almost positive it will be too small. How it ended up in my cart is beyond me, I don't remember clicking on that one

Oh my gosh that is TOO funny!


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Yeah, it is! It's kind of like I was meant to have it, right? That's what I'm telling DH anyway!


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

You got it and it may not even fit??? :LOL That is so funny! If it doesn't I'm sure a lot of mamas will pay $$$$$ for it!


----------



## bc1995 (Mar 22, 2004)

I was so excited when I checked out with the rainbow, too. I so wanted it. I hope it works for you.


----------

